# [FACT]Gai is fodder-level.



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

This thread is relevant to Distracted's "[FACT] Fodder ninja are weaker than a door." thread.

You seem skeptical. Here, have a seat while having a nice sip of lemon tea to calm your nerves. I am only here to talk to you about how you have been deceived. Are you okay? Here, have a sugar cube. Yes, you have been deceived. The character you thought of to be made of win; the character you thought couldn't lose; is, in fact, fodder-level.

*Maito Gai*
The Leaf's Great Taijutsu Specialist​
You have all been led into a lie designed to trick you into thinking Gai is something he is not. In this, I shall indulge into what Gai has to his name.


*Taijutsu*​
This is a lie. Gai isn't the best. It is proven that the Hyuuga style is the best and most perfect counter to Goken. Gai is a specialist; meaning out of all of his skills, his best is Taijutsu. This does not mean he is the best. Punching won't get you far against KN4, Shukaku, Orochimaru, Pein, Sasuke, Kakashi, Neji, Shikamaru, Jiraiya, Itachi, Madara, or pretty much any ninja who has more than Taijutsu to his/her name.


*Ninja Intelligence*

-Section left blank for lack of information.-


*Accomplishments*​
Let us look at Maito Gai's battles:

*1. Against Kakashi.*

The conditions of these fights were never known, except for their match with rock-paper-scissors. Gai's wins could be at polo or dancing for all we know. Kakashi doesn't see him as a rival because his is not rival-worthy.

*2. Against the Oto-Fodder nin.*

The only fight Gai won with ease was against fodder nin with help from Kakashi. These same fodder nin can be seen Here. These ninja are mere fodder level ninja. Gai took great joy in taking them down while Kakashi was annoyed in his enthusiasm and competitive attitude concerning such a petty task. This shows that Gai seems to think fodder shinobi put up a fun challenge.

You don't believe me? After taking on a few sound fodder, Gai and Kakashi look pretty worn down. Now look at Sasuke's face.

I have concluded that, against these same fodder shinobi, Kakashi and Guy found it more a challenge to take on a few *together* than it did for Sasuke to take many more on *alone*. Needless to say, if Gai were taking on these fodder shinobi that Sasuke defeated alone, he would be crushed. Seeing that Sasuke saw a door more challenging to have to use his sword against than the fodder sound nin, and seeing that Gai's level is not quite enough to take on these nin, he has a ways to go before he is on par with the door.

*3. Against Kisame.*

Wait, before you say anything, this was no great feat. You see, this Kisame was just a Shoten *clone*. What do we know about clones? They are all fodder. Most fodder characters you see either dress, look, or dress and look alike. When have you ever seen a clone do something extra spectacular in a fight? Clones get destroyed at such a fast rate, you wonder if they even have the same skill level as the original. We all know that clones = fodder. Though, since this is Kisame, his clone is "special" fodder, but still fodder nonetheless. 

"But Gai beat that Kisame!" You say? Poor Gai was unable to win without going beyond the limits of his own power by opening the 6 gates. Unfortunately, for Gai, he needed to open 6 gates to defeat fodder.

*4. Against himself.*

"Yes!!! Gai vs. Gai is Bijuu vs. Bijuu! This was epic!"

No, it wasn't. Did you forget? This is a *clone* of Gai. It is fodder. Yet, being fodder, Gai was still losing to himself. His own fodder version was winning, thus, meaning he is worse fodder than his own fodder clone, sending him into an infinite loop of fodderness that is inescapable. This same conclusion can be made for the rest of Team Gai. In fact, let's look at them:

*Rock Lee*​
Lee lost to the ultimate hinge-less door; Gaara. Lee has yet to obtain door-level. He also would have lost to the same fodder ninja who tried to defy the door logic; Kimimaro, but was saved by a door; Gaara. Thus, Lee is still fodder.

*Hyuuga Neji*​
*1.* Neji is also not quite door-level. When he tried to surpass fodder-level and enter into the door-level of shinobi, he failed.  This puts Naruto on a much higher level than fodder, since he defeated two doors. If you also look again, Neji was able to mimic one of the strongest doors in existence; the revolving door, and still failed.

*2.* What do we know about kunai and shuriken? They are fodder-level weapons. These tools will only strike fodder-level shinobi and none else. Any shinobi who is struck by such tools is branded a fodder ninja.



As you can see, even with the potential and power to be a revolving door, his door was still broken and he was struck 10 times. Count them. *10 times* by fodder-level weapons.

*Ten-ten​*


Midomaru said:


> *Title:* Filler.
> *Country:* Land of Fire.
> *Village:* Hidden Leaf Village.
> 
> ...



Adding on to this, though the above pretty much sums it up, Tenten specializes in weapons; mainly kunai and shuriken. As proven, these weapons can only own fodder. Therefore, Tenten is only capable of defeating fodder, thus proving my fact that the self-clones were fodder since it was her only victory to-date.


*Moving on...*​
*5. Against Deidara.*

"In the first part, Gai, along with his team, were faced up with a monstrous challenge." No, not really. You see, Deidara was robbed of his arms. His inability to turn a door knob bring him _close_ to fodder level, but his given skill is still above. Second, Deidara was fighting them off with a fodder-level weapon; a kunai, in his mouth.

So far, an armless Deidara with a kunai in his mouth > Team Gai.

Looking farther, we see Deidara making a Bunshen. This is now an armless Bunshen...it is below fodder; it's almost irrelevant-level. Deidara's Bunshen then detonates itself, to which it would have killed Team Gai, had Kakashi not been there.

Bunshen exploding Deidara > Team Gai.

As I have proven, Gai is fodder and only has the capacity to produce fodder students. If Gai were smarter, he might actually learn how to defeat a door or wall without help from a fodder ninja. And about the whole 300 km/h business, his only great speed feats were:

1. Against 3 Genin-level ninja.
2. Against a fodder-level ninja.(to which, Kakashi was able to match this speed.)

"300 km/h" my ass. He should have been able to outrun this.

We see his Dynamic Entry used twice, but these are fail. For one reason, his first Dynamic Entry was wasted with no follow up. He was only good to get one hit in on Kisame and then proceed to warn them about reinforcements. As we have seen, as full-out battle with Kisame's fodder clone was almost Gai's certain death.

Gai's second Dynamic Entry was used on an ally. This is where the lack of information in the *Ninja Intelligence* has relevance.

It is said that all great warriors shave their heads, so their hair cannot be grabbed. If Gai claims to be such a great warrior, why not do this? A look into this will reveal that it is better left as is.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Be reminded, this picture has been altered in no way other than hair removal.​



Suspicious...we have all seen this face before. It reminds me of the face of the most epically fodder villain in history:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Could Dr. Evil be trying to rebuild his name in the Narutoverse? If so, Midomaru's thought that Gai is evil is right. This much would be true. As for what we do know, Gai is fodder. He always was. Only an evil mastermind could be able to deceive so many for so long...

Facts about Gai others don't want to hear

I have ended the tyranny. I have exposed the truth for what it is. You may thank me for your liberation with your +reps.

*♣FH-B♣*


----------



## Demej (Apr 22, 2008)

Bravo FHB, you sure as hell convinced me.
I never ever ever ever liked Gai but now 
I dislike him as well as think he's a puss too
lol.

you seem to like to do your homework

props


----------



## Bonds (Apr 22, 2008)

Only thing I ever liked about Gai was "Dynamic Entry"...otherwise he's always been on the queer side.


----------



## Maximus (Apr 22, 2008)

ROFLCOPTER!


----------



## JPongo (Apr 22, 2008)

fodder, modder, brodder, whatever.  Gai will still kick YOUR fodder-***.  Seriously, Gai is a powerful character but many more above him 4 sure.  Don't forget he has the same "no quit" attitude like Naruto, well almost.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

Demej said:


> Bravo FHB, you sure as hell convinced me.
> I never ever ever ever liked Gai but now
> I dislike him as well as think he's a puss too
> lol.
> ...



Thank Midomaru and Distracted for making this logic possible. Their basis with the door truth was inspiration. Your praise is much appreciated.



			
				Bonds said:
			
		

> Only thing I ever liked about Gai was "Dynamic Entry"...otherwise he's always been on the queer side.



That is also evident in him. It was not relevant to being fodder-level, so it was not included. You are indeed right though.



JPongo said:


> fodder, modder, brodder, whatever.  Gai will still kick YOUR fodder-***.  Seriously, Gai is a powerful character but many more above him 4 sure.  Don't forget he has the same "no quit" attitude like Naruto, well almost.



You may be right here. I'll be right back. I'm going to go close my door, just to be safe.


----------



## Maximus (Apr 22, 2008)

JPongo said:


> fodder, modder, brodder, whatever.  Gai will still kick YOUR fodder-***.  Seriously, Gai is a powerful character but many more above him 4 sure.  Don't forget he has the same "no quit" attitude like Naruto, well almost.



Read the OP again.


----------



## Illusions (Apr 22, 2008)

> What do we know about kunai and shuriken? They are fodder-level weapons. These tools will only strike fodder-level shinobi and none else. Any shinobi who is struck by such tools is branded a fodder ninja.



Itachi isn't fodder 

Funny stuff though


----------



## Anarion Ragnor (Apr 22, 2008)

I think this theory is complete rubbish. Gai is not fodder, his amazing feats have not been talked about because Kishi has spent too much time focusing on Sasuke.

You have spent  a lot of time on this though. While I think your theory is total crap I will give you credit for the work you have done.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

foh123 said:


> Itachi isn't fodder
> 
> Funny stuff though



What struck Itachi was neither kunai nor shuriken. It was a disassembled windmill shuriken, a technique of the Sharingan, which caught Orochimaru. It was disassembled due to raiton affinity and string. It is above fodder-level.

Rest assured, Itachi's reputation is safe, as he has also only taken that one single hit in the entire manga.



Anarion Ragnor said:


> I think this theory is complete rubbish. Gai is not fodder, his amazing feats have not been talked about because Kishi has spent too much time focusing on Sasuke.
> 
> You have spent  a lot of time on this though. While I think your theory is total crap I will give you credit for the work you have done.



One man's trash is another man's treasure. The light may sting at first, but your eyes will adjust. Thank you for appreciating the work put into this.


----------



## martryn (Apr 22, 2008)

Need.  More.  Neg rep.  

Recharge faster, you fucking rep thingy!


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

martryn said:


> Need.  More.  Neg rep.
> 
> Recharge faster, you fucking rep thingy!



You seem very obsessed with me. It's a bit creepy to a probation-order level. Have we met before?


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

lol uchiha             .


----------



## mootz (Apr 22, 2008)

i thought jokes had to go in the park...

or should a joke based on a theory go in theories

i am torn


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

Lawliet said:


> lol uchiha             .



This has nothing to do with Uchiha. Stay on topic.



mootz said:


> i thought jokes had to go in the park...
> 
> or should a joke based on a theory go in theories
> 
> i am torn



It is not a joke nor a theory. This is truth from the manga itself. Whether it be a trap Kishi set himself up in to accidentally portray Gai as fodder or not, the logic does not lie.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

I was referring to the OP actually 

as in the guy who made the thread, if it wasn't obvious enough for various noobs around here.


----------



## wsc (Apr 22, 2008)

i disagree.

itachi is scared of gai.

satan cried when he dreamed of gai.

gai runs at 300km/h.

and konoha park is that way >>>>>>

edit: typo


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

Lawliet said:


> I was referring to the OP actually



The OP is irrelevant to this topic, unless you are referring to the OPost, which you aren't. This is devoted to Gai.



wsc said:


> i disagree.
> 
> itachi is scared of gai.
> 
> ...



Itachi is a good guy and ran from reinforcements. 300 km/h is what Gai WANTS you to believe. The manga has no such speedometer to judge this, so it is therefore made up.

If I were satan and dreamed of Gai...I may cry too.


----------



## mootz (Apr 22, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> It is not a joke nor a theory. This is truth from the manga itself. Whether it be a trap Kishi set himself up in to accidentally portray Gai as fodder or not, the logic does not lie.



Gai has more fights than madara, through logic he is more important to the plot

LOGICS


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

mootz said:


> Gai has more fights than madara, through logic he is more important to the plot
> 
> LOGICS



this person is right.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

mootz said:


> Gai has more fights than madara, through logic he is more important to the plot
> 
> LOGICS



Madara cannot be touched by kunai nor Rasengan. Gai would keep running through him until he realized that Madara's not a door.



Rock Lee said:


> You know this is a flame bait attempt and it will most likely be sent to the landfill.Wouldn't it have been easier to simply say you dislike the character without all that jibberish.



If you choose to flame me, that is your business. I have merely used shonen logic; something many NF members do not understand.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Your avatar is fodder



I hope your refering to the OP 

Also gai is not fodder.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Your avatar is the shit



It is called bravery to show one's self. Stay on topic please.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Madara cannot be touched by kunai nor Rasengan. Gai would keep running through him until he realized that Madara's not a door.
> 
> 
> 
> If you choose to flame me, that is your business. I have merely used shonen logic; something many NF members do not understand.



door > madara . 

you logikz has failed you


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

Lawliet said:


> door > madara .
> 
> you logikz has failed you



Madara can move through doors, thus defeating the door's only purpose.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Madara can move through doors, thus defeating the door's only purpose.



gai can too, so Gai is as much fodder as Madara is.

Is Madara fodder?


----------



## mootz (Apr 22, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Madara cannot be touched by kunai nor Rasengan. Gai would keep running through him until he realized that Madara's not a door.



Kunai, chidori, MS, Rasengans

lets forget about ninja tricks, its simple

gai moves at 300km/h and madara doesnt 

how is madara going to harm gai?

he is going to do nothing

he is going to die


----------



## Filord12 (Apr 22, 2008)

FHB you need a hug


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

Lawliet said:


> gai can too, so Gai is as much fodder as Madara is.
> 
> Is Madara fodder?



also:

When Gai moves through a door.  he destorys it.

Madara can't even break it a little.

so Gai > Madara.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

Lawliet said:


> gai can too, so Gai is as much fodder as Madara is.
> 
> Is Madara fodder?



Gai would need to get a fodder nin to use to knock the door down.



mootz said:


> Kunai, chidori, MS, Rasengans
> 
> lets forget about ninja tricks, its simple
> 
> ...



He stands in front of a wall, so Gai will try to push him through it, but Madara is not fodder, so it will fail. Gai will run through Madara and slam into the wall.



Filord12 said:


> FHB you need a hug



 Always can go for a hug.


----------



## mootz (Apr 22, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> He stands in front of a wall, so Gai will try to push him through it, but Madara is not fodder, so it will fail. Gai will run through Madara and slam into the wall.



with the exception of sasuke  show me where and when a character was stopped by a wall

i mean its not like gai doesnt casually punch fodder ninjas through walls


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

j00r p05t d0n't ma3k s3n53 2 m3.

I can't read uchiha


----------



## NinjaGod13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Gai is fodder?!? BLASPHEMY!

I highly doubt the Holy Gaible would lie, good sir.


----------



## Fran (Apr 22, 2008)

ROFL @ TenTen's "The Shit Hits The Fan!" 

 Priceless


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

NinjaGod13 said:


> Gai is fodder?!? BLASPHEMY!
> 
> I highly doubt the Holy Gaible would lie, good sir.



fear not young one, the Gaible never lies.



Mattaru said:


> ROFL @ TenTen's "The Shit Hits The Fan!"
> 
> Priceless



lol i didn't see that when I wasn't reading the OP.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2008)

lol too bad. in a real no fantasy world without out ninjutsu,genjutsu, nor superhuman tai jutsu. gai would kick anyone's ass easy. because he trained his ass more harder than anyone. it's due to pay off much more when not in a naruverse. 

but anyway, if itachi didn't underestimate him; he must be quite troublesome, while itachi said that and even trying to protect konoha nins. do the math dude...


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

mootz said:


> with the exception of sasuke  show me where and when a character was stopped by a wall
> 
> i mean its not like gai doesnt casually punch fodder ninjas through walls



Exactly, they are fodder. Gai will only dent the wall so much. He needs to have a fodder shinobi present to get past the wall.

Walls and doors are the same in this logic, but walls have no hinges. Sasuke destroyed every wall in the Uchiha hideout with Kirin, yet he wouldn't even use his sword on a group of fodder nin that were larger than the group that had Gai *AND* Kakashi worn.



Lawliet said:


> j00r p05t d0n't ma3k s3n53 2 m3.
> 
> I can't read uchiha



It's okay, maybe Ton-ton will be able to translate for you.



Lawliet said:


> lol i didn't see that when I wasn't reading the OP.



And so, like the Uchiha/Hyuuga debate thread, your lack of reading the OP makes your post irrelevant, as in that thread, Itachi and Neji were in it, yet you called the OP a *Sasu*tard...hmmmm.

Credit to that part is given to Midomaru. This wouldn't be possible without his guidance.



			
				NinjaGod13 said:
			
		

> Gai is fodder?!? BLASPHEMY!
> 
> I highly doubt the Holy Gaible would lie, good sir.



The Gaible does not lie. It does as Gai says. It is Gai who lies, good sir.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

akatsukiprojects said:


> lol too bad. in a real no fantasy world without out ninjutsu,genjutsu, nor superhuman tai jutsu. gai would kick anyone's ass easy. because he trained his ass more harder than anyone. it's due to pay off much more when not in a naruverse.
> 
> but anyway, if itachi didn't underestimate him; he must be quite troublesome, while itachi said that and even trying to protect konoha nins. do the math dude...



itachi doesn't underestimate.  prooved when he survived kirin.

also your rite.



♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Exactly, they are fodder. Gai will only dent the wall so much. He needs to have a fodder shinobi present to get past the wall.
> 
> Walls and doors are the same in this logic, but walls have no hinges. Sasuke destroyed every wall in the Uchiha hideout with Kirin, yet he wouldn't even use his sword on a group of fodder nin that were larger than the group that had Gain *AND* Kakashi worn.
> 
> ...



walls =/= doors, any logic that states they do is obviously shit 

who's ton-ton?


----------



## mootz (Apr 22, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Exactly, they are fodder. Gai will only dent the wall so much. He needs to have a fodder shinobi present to get past the wall.
> 
> Walls and doors are the same in this logic, but walls have no hinges. Sasuke destroyed every wall in the Uchiha hideout with Kirin, yet he wouldn't even use his sword on a group of fodder nin that were larger than the group that had Gain *AND* Kakashi worn.





this is not logic this is a joke

if you wish to argue any points regarding the manga in a serious manner then i will give you more attention. but to say that gai needed the fodder then i am just going to have to remain with my previous facepalm


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 22, 2008)

Gaix300km/h=Satan cries.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> And so, like the Uchiha/Hyuuga debate thread, your lack of reading the OP makes your post irrelevant, as in that thread, Itachi and Neji were in it, yet you called the OP a *Sasu*tard...hmmmm.
> 
> Credit to that part is given to Midomaru. This wouldn't be possible without his guidance.
> 
> ...



lol uchiha                   .



gai doesn't waste time planning either, he just Fucking Pwns.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

Lawliet said:


> walls =/= doors, any logic that states they do is obviously shit
> 
> who's ton-ton?



Sasuke's Kirin destroyed more walls than could be counted.

A door is a wall that has the capacity to be opened, but Sasuke saw it taking more effort to turn the nob than to slice it open. It was more effort than to use his sword, so using his sword was easier. Against the oto fodder, they were not worth being sworded, so he didn't use it. Kakashi and Gai found the fodder nin to be more of a challenge than the door was to Sasuke.

Ton-ton may be after Ten-ten's position, as she has more relevance. We will need to see.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Sasuke's Kirin destroyed more walls than could be counted.
> 
> A door is a wall that has the capacity to be opened, but Sasuke saw it taking more effort to turn the nob than to slice it open. It was more effort than to use his sword, so using his sword was easier. Against the oto fodder, they were not worth being sworded, so he didn't use it. Kakashi and Gai found the fodder nin to be more of a challenge than the door was to Sasuke.
> 
> Ton-ton may be after Ten-ten's position, as she has more relevance. We will need to see.



kirin failed lol.  that was a fodder jutsu.

i think tonton is a pretty cool guy, eh is relevant and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

Lawliet said:


> lol uchiha                   .
> 
> 
> 
> gai doesn't waste time planning either, *he just Fucking Pwns*.



Planning, in the future, is what will save him from the un-surpass-able barrier of the door.

Fodder nin, 
Fodder clones, and 
Allies.

He very much does, good sir.



Lawliet said:


> kirin failed lol.  that was a fodder jutsu.
> 
> i think tonton is a pretty cool guy, eh is relevant and doesn't afraid of anything.



It is not fodder because it destroyed what fodder can not defeat. Susano-o is just the ultimate wall to end all walls.

Ton-ton...the popularity is rising. I think this _could_ be a conspiracy. I will have to look into this.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

are you attempting to confuse me with uchiha again? 

I c wut you dun thar.

you are starting to contradict yourself.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> It is not fodder because it destroyed what fodder can not defeat. Susano-o is just the ultimate wall to end all walls.
> 
> Ton-ton...the popularity is rising. I think this _could_ be a conspiracy. I will have to look into this.




susanooo failed too lol, it's a fodder wall for a fodder jutsu.


----------



## NinjaGod13 (Apr 22, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> The Gaible does not lie. It does as Gai says. It is Gai who lies, good sir.



Good sir, the epic that is Gai has no knowledge of these so called "lies". All he is, is WIN and EPICNESS.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

NinjaGod13 said:


> Good sir, the epic that is Gai has no knowledge of these so called "lies". All he is, is WIN and EPICNESS.



It's good to see new members with a sense of truth.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

NinjaGod13 said:
			
		

> Good sir, the epic that is Gai has no knowledge of these so called "lies". All he is, is WIN and EPICNESS.



We must pray that this one is saved from the darkness. Naruto, we need you.



Lawliet said:


> are you attempting to confuse me with uchiha again?
> 
> I c wut you dun thar.
> 
> you are starting to contradict yourself.



I deleted it because it was a double post, and merged it with the other post.

Rules are important.



Lawliet said:


> susanooo failed too lol, it's a fodder wall for a fodder jutsu.



Susano-o cannot be fodder because it is wall-level. Wall level is clearly above door-level, which is above fodder-level. In retrospect, for this to be true, Orochimaru would have to be worse than fodder to have been owned so badly by fodder. Since fodder does not own, Susano-o cannot be fodder.

The light does not lie, but I must in this late hour. To all who have seen the light, embrace it and let it better you. Ask not what the light can do for you, but what you can do for the light.

Good night to all,

*♣FH-B♣*


----------



## Draffut (Apr 22, 2008)

No fodder could ever get that close to Jiraiya.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> I deleted it because it was a double post, and merged it with the other post.
> 
> Rules are important.
> 
> ...



So wall and door have different levels?  then they arent = ?

you *are* contradicting yourself

how can I trust the words of someone who contradicts themself?

Fuck light mah byakugamz has night vision.


----------



## Demej (Apr 22, 2008)

Doesn't matter if he likes Gai or not, its all facts.

Which makes it not theroy?

Rhetorical, yes


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

Demej said:


> Doesn't matter if he likes Gai or not, its all facts.
> 
> Which makes it not theroy?
> 
> Rhetorical, yes



not thery, joke.

get it?


----------



## Demej (Apr 22, 2008)

lawls and lawliet.

I think it's obvious that Gai's not fodder but I think he needs to learn a new jutsu.

especially since Rock Lee is considered better than him at Thai-Jutsu.

If you dont believe me I'll show you the quote.

I just think gai has more chakra to keep it up longer as well as more control over the gates. 

And I dont think gates should make gai particularly stronger than anyone because opening the gates to me shows weakness at a early stage. or in another words being desperate and using your best attack which sacrifices your body as well as your chances for any other technique before the battle is over.

Kinda like if Naruto just tapped into the kyuubi letting it pwn for him from the beginning, or gaara doing the same.

Gates = bitch move

or at least as much of a bitch move as tappin the kyuubi.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 22, 2008)

Demej said:


> lawls and lawliet.
> 
> I think it's obvious that Gai's not fodder but I think he needs to learn a new jutsu.
> 
> ...



Gates are no more of a bitch move then say.... Sharingan.  Ok, it's detrimental to the user, but thats the users choice.  if he wins the fight (which he most likely will) who's going to argue with him about it, excpet fans who wouldn't accept thier favorite charecters loss.


----------



## Demej (Apr 22, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Gates are no more of a bitch move then say.... Sharingan.  Ok, it's detrimental to the user, but thats the users choice.  if he wins the fight (which he most likely will) who's going to argue with him about it, excpet fans who wouldn't accept thier favorite charecters loss.



except sharingan and byakugan are kind of genetic right? i mean everybody can access gates w/ enough practice but not everybody can have sharingan?

and since the kyuubi's arent natural i didnt consider them in the same boat as sharingan and byakugan.

I do think its necessary to keep gai w/ just thai jutsu and it would be interesting to see if Lee had a kekkei gengkai.

But letting them both or either learn nin or ghen jutsu would be lame to me. just giving the fans exactly what they think they want. Which will turn Naruto into a melting pot.

Melting pot>? refer to the "goo-back" episode of south park


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

Demej said:


> lawls and lawliet.
> 
> I think it's obvious that Gai's not fodder but I think he needs to learn a new jutsu.
> 
> ...




I think the fact gai has uses the gates so easily 

1. shows how far he'll go do what needs to be done

2. shows his mastery over them, he can do 1, 2, and maybe 3 without hurting himself by the looks of it.

The gates are like Gai unsealing himself.  Like supersaiyajin or bankai.  If you understand that its not a "cheap shot", its just him gettin' serious.


----------



## Demej (Apr 22, 2008)

Lawliet said:


> I think the fact gai has uses the gates so easily
> 
> 1. shows how far he'll go do what needs to be done
> 
> ...



I agree with you on that point, i guess my point was that using it right away isnt good stradegy. And he would be smart to learn something else too... 

but we dont know if he knows nething else or not, as well as the creators prob wotn let him or we'll have our melting pot


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

Demej said:


> I agree with you on that point, i guess my point was that using it right away isnt good stradegy. And he would be smart to learn something else too...
> 
> but we dont know if he knows nething else or not, as well as the creators prob wotn let him or we'll have our melting pot



I agree on the melting pot.


other than that it's all personal preference, I say Gai is complete the way he is.








is it weird that we're able to discuss intelligently as soon as the uchihatards leave?


----------



## Draffut (Apr 22, 2008)

Doujins

"This isn't about hard work... that kid, he's a genius"

Sounds like it takes more then just practice to be able to activate the gates. atleast beyond the first one.


----------



## Antitard (Apr 22, 2008)

wow this thread failed as bad as Itachi.


----------



## Xyfar (Apr 22, 2008)

Fodder fodder fodder, fodder this fodder that? Fodder!? FODDER!!!








































Shut up with the fodder shit, it's getting old.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Apr 22, 2008)

this thread is fail


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 22, 2008)

For fodder, you spend much time thinking about Gai, which means he is important to you.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 22, 2008)

damn FHB! Just when I was thinking you were chandler level


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Good theory i agree Gais intelegence is pwning too much


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 22, 2008)

Gai kicks ass


----------



## Kasai (Apr 22, 2008)

FACT:

Any side-character who finds him- or herself undeveloped for any extended period of time can and will be considered fodder-level, be it Maito Gai, Rock Lee, Hyuuga Neji, Ino, Chouji, Ten Ten, Konohamaru...

Catch my drift?

And by side-characters, I do mean side-characters. Main characters are exempt.

[/thread]


----------



## Slayz (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the fodder ninja that was required for the Konoha invasion were much more powerful than the ones Sasuke fought.  

Gai is above fodder level.  There are only a few rare Bijuu level ninjas in Naruto, Gai is one of em.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 22, 2008)

LoL Joke thread,KP ^ way  Gai speedblitzes so fast,that Kishi had to make his movements appear in slow motion to the naked eye like in the Matrix,otherwise when Gai fights you would see only a green flash for a matter of a sec and its over,Gai won


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Apr 22, 2008)

Link removed
^Lol, I'll take Zetsu and Itachi's word any day. Funny shit, though...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 22, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Link removed
> ^Lol, I'll take Zetsu and Itachi's word any day. Funny shit, though...



LoL Solid proof,even the Ushiha fodder know that they have no actual chance 1v1 against the 8gated Bijuu Gai


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> LoL Solid proof,even the Ushiha fodder know that they have no actual chance 1v1 against the 8gated Bijuu Gai



they have chance if they close the door


----------



## E-Hero Winged Kuriboh (Apr 22, 2008)

The saddest thing about this thread is that some loser somewhere actually took the time to write it.

And then called Might Guy Maito Gai.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

o.O kuriboh Yubel gona eat you


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

E-Hero Winged Kuriboh said:


> The saddest thing about this thread is that some loser somewhere actually took the time to write it.
> 
> And then called Might Guy Maito Gai.



You mean the OP? I'm pretty sure he ain't mysterious.

BTW Character DUB names and Normal Japanese names ARE VERY DIFFERENT!

Maito Gai - Japanese Name.

Might Guy - American, DUB name.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Apr 22, 2008)

Gai is absolutely irrelevant to the plot. Anyone who thinks otherwise is deceiving himself. GAi is just not strong. HIs gates are very over - rated here. I believe people put him on a pedestal just to annoy the uchiha fanbase. It is sad these persons dont realise they are just deceiving themselves. And have no proof to back up their ridiculous claims.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> they have chance if they close the door



LoL Ushiha,your afraid of the truth,huh


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

funny 
so you honeistly beleive Gai can beat Uchiha or Kakashi or Pein ?. Imo he can beat Hyugas and Ten Ten


----------



## E-Hero Winged Kuriboh (Apr 22, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> You mean the OP? I'm pretty sure he ain't mysterious.
> 
> BTW Character DUB names and Normal Japanese names ARE VERY DIFFERENT!
> 
> ...



No.

Calling Might Guy "Maito Gai" is like calling Rock Lee "Roku Rii". Might Guy's name, in Japanese, reads "Maito Gai", however this is just a romanization and using the powers of common sence can easily be deciphered as Might Guy. It is impossible to directly write Might Guy in Japanese.

There is no arguement because Might Guy is not a Dub name. It's just his name.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 22, 2008)

alchemy1234 said:


> Gai is absolutely irrelevant to the plot. Anyone who thinks otherwise is deceiving himself. GAi is just not strong. HIs gates are very over - rated here. I believe people put him on a pedestal just to annoy the uchiha fanbase. It is sad these persons dont realise they are just deceiving themselves. And have no proof to back up their ridiculous claims.



It was staited in some filer ep that Gai and Lee with 5gates are faster then sound,you can see in the fight Lee vs Gaara that when Lee moves at gaited mode he causes shokwaves underneath him.Now thats real speed,not the gay shushin thing,which is only short burst speed.It doesent matter if the Ushiha has sharingan,he can't beat someone who is to fast for their reaction time.For instance Sasuke may be able to catch up to Lee in base mode,but when Lee goes gates,Sasuke needs CS or another powerup,chidori is easily avoided by a good tai-jutsu user,remember when Itachi caught Sasuke's arm,the chidori didnt do shit.Having flashi moves wont make you a winer.


----------



## ChaosOrder (Apr 22, 2008)

Wouldn't Kirin/ any long-range type jutsu fry those Taijutsu specialists?


----------



## fakund1to (Apr 22, 2008)

you failed the moment you put gai and fodder in the same sentece, and this should go to KP, this was actually funny


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 22, 2008)

ChaosOrder said:


> Wouldn't Kirin/ any long-range type jutsu fry those Taijutsu specialists?



Kirin takes a shit load of preparation,Gai wouldnt let Sasuke come to Kirin in the first place.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Kirin takes a shit load of preparation,Gai wouldnt let Sasuke come to Kirin in the first place.



yes it takes time Sasuke will just genjitsu them. Dont give that crap for avoiding eye contact cause is bulshit look where it get Naruto  against Itachi plus what will he do if Sasuke do Kawarimi where will Mighty Gay look


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> yes it takes time Sasuke will just genjitsu them



Genjutsu like Tsuyokomi takes a precise concentration on the target,Gai would be to intense for Sasuke to handel  You can avoid being eye gen-jusu raped by having greater speed then the eyes of the sharingan user,posessing Sodai's jutsu(bringer of darkness) or dispeling the gen-jutsu.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Gai good at dispeling ?? lol for the Shodai thing . Gai isnt faster than Sasuke or Itachi normal speed. While Gai trying to open the gates he is vulnerable.


----------



## Adrianhamm (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> yes it takes time Sasuke will just genjitsu them. Dont give that crap for avoiding eye contact cause is bulshit look where it get Naruto  against Itachi plus what will he do if Sasuke do Kawarimi where will Mighty Gay look



If Itachi didn't have time to catch him with finger genjutsu, which Sasuke doesn't have, or sharingan genjutsu, how is he going genjutsu Gai?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2008)

what the fuck guy was trained by chuck norris himself


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> Gai good at dispeling ?? lol for the Shodai thing . Gai isnt faster than Sasuke or Itachi normal speed. While Gai trying to open the gates he is vulnerable.



Base Gai is faster then Sasuke and Itachi combined  Sasuke has shushin,thats not actual physical speed.Gai on the other hand has pure speed,when he goes gates his strength/speed multiplies with each gate,Sasuke has to go CS2 to keep up.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Adrianhamm said:


> If Itachi didn't have time to catch him with finger genjutsu, which Sasuke doesn't have, or sharingan genjutsu, how is he going genjutsu Gai?



He have Sharingan genjutsu though he don't have normal gen but he will learn he is 15 years old. Hahaha i am amazed how much senseless things come from you wiesmann. And Itachi wasnt trying to catch Gay in gen


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 22, 2008)

Adrianhamm said:


> If Itachi didn't have time to catch him with finger genjutsu, which Sasuke doesn't have, or sharingan genjutsu, how is he going genjutsu Gai?



Exactly my point,Sasuke eats his teeth before he can cast anything on Gai


----------



## idc lol (Apr 22, 2008)

> Taijutsu
> 
> This is a lie. Gai is not the best. It is proven that the Hyuuga style is the best and most perfect counter to Goken. Gai is a specialist; meaning out of all of his skills, his best is Taijutsu. This does not mean he is the best. Punching won't get you far against KN4, Shukaku, Orochimaru, Pein, Sasuke, Kakashi, Neji, Shikamaru, Jiraiya, Itachi, Madara, or pretty much any ninja who has more than Taijutsu to his/her name.



I stopped reading after this because a.) Gai has higher stats, officially, than Hyuuga Hiashi in taijutsu/physical stats.  Therefore while the Hyuuga STYLE was stated once to be superior, Gai has perfected his style enough to be superior to it.

Other than that this post is basically a boring remake of Midomaru's "Gai is a twat" post, right down to attacking his students, too.  So whatevs.  Gai has more personality and awesomeness than most people in the series.


----------



## Adrianhamm (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> He have Sharingan genjutsu though he don't have normal gen but he will learn he is 15 years old. Hahaha i am amazed how much senseless things come from you wiesmann



Sharingan genjutsu is useless if you don't make eye contact with the user.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Adrianhamm said:


> Sharingan genjutsu is useless if you don't make eye contact with the user.



then again tell me Gai will look in the legs and atack him right ? Now ask any martial arts master if he can defeat someone like that against very good martial art master. What will hapen if ITachi use Kawarimi and go in bushes what will Gai do will he raise his head to see where Itachi go will he look in ground and try to find him while looking down.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> then again tell me Gai will look in the legs and atack him right ? Now ask any martial arts master if he can defeat someone like that against very good martial art master



Gai only needs to gain momentum in the begining of the fight and become faster then the eye,in all cases Gai stomps the Ushiha in a fair fight.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 22, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣, well, you keep losing good reputation in my eyes. For mistaking Library for Park, and for writing such boring and not funny bullshit.

//HbS


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Gai only needs to gain momentum in the begining of the fight and become faster then the eye,in all cases Gai stomps the Ushiha in a fair fight.



Dude Gai isn't faster than Itachi or Sasuke. Mb he is litle faster litle but not enough to escape Sharingan taijitsu prediction


----------



## Adrianhamm (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> then again tell me Gai will look in the legs and atack him right ? Now ask any martial arts master if he can defeat someone like that against very good martial art master. What will hapen if ITachi use Kawarimi and go in bushes what will Gai do will he raise his head to see where Itachi go will he look in ground and try to find him while looking down.


I am not a master but I have practiced boxing, wushu, tae kwon do, wrestling, and taijutsu. Gai's  sharingan avoidance technique is possible. What will happen is Itachi will burn off chakra that he could have put into a genjutsu.



UchihaItachimk said:


> Dude Gai isn't faster than Itachi or Sasuke. Mb he is litle faster litle but not enough to escape Sharingan taijitsu prediction


He is faster than the both of them. From just a little to ludicrously faster if he opens gates.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Adrianhamm said:


> I am not a master but I have practiced boxing, wushu, tae kwon do, wrestling, and taijutsu. Gai's  sharingan avoidance technique is possible. What will happen is Itachi will burn off chakra that he could have put into a genjutsu.
> 
> 
> He is faster than the both of them. From just a little to ludicrously faster if he opens gates.



Yet he have to avoid finger genjutsu can you fight against someone not looking in his arms ?? If he opens is good statement he is vulnerauble while trying to open Itachi or Sasuke can speedblitz him or put Susanoo. Or Madara just with space time


----------



## Adrianhamm (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> Yet he have to avoid finger genjutsu can you fight against someone not looking in his arms ?? If he opens is good statement he is vulnerauble while trying to open Itachi or Sasuke can speedblitz him or put Susanoo. Or Madara just with space time


He's already done it. That would be like Batman trying to speedblitz the Flash, might happen if the Flash is asleep and tied down or otherwise gimped but it ain't going to happen normally. Sasuke *does not* have Itachi's finger genjutsu so that isn't going to happen. Sasuke couldn't speedblitz Deidara, who really isn't know for being a fast character on his own.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 22, 2008)

mootz said:


> with the exception of sasuke  show me where and when a character was stopped by a wall
> 
> i mean its not like gai doesnt casually punch fodder ninjas through walls



:WOW OWNED :WOW


----------



## Vyse (Apr 22, 2008)

Gai is one of my favs, stop bashing him


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 22, 2008)

only good thing about Gai is his training method


----------



## Adrianhamm (Apr 22, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> only good thing about Gai is his training method



Gai has a money haircut, manly eyebrows and a winning smile also.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 22, 2008)

If gai is fodder then what does that make the uchiha clan, supposed geniuses that were wiped out by a teenage boy being assisted by an old fart?


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Apr 22, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> If gai is fodder then what does that make the uchiha clan, supposed geniuses that were wiped out by a *God* being assisted by an old fart?


fixed


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Gais brows are pure ''WIN'' his cloth is too ''WIN''


----------



## Ashiya (Apr 22, 2008)

Don't underestimate Gai. We haven't see him use ninjutsu at full scale


----------



## Cochise (Apr 22, 2008)

*vomits*

It's days like this that make me hate mentally handicapped people even though I know they can't help it.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> Don't underestimate Gai. We haven't see him use ninjutsu at full scale



he must learn that ninjitsu of Lee about Brakeing in door no jitsu i think it was in that filler ep with the star vilage


----------



## Crowe (Apr 22, 2008)

So...Konoha Park is like your second home so why the hell can't you manage to post it in the right section?


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 22, 2008)

its ovur.

in after pek


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 22, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> This thread has relevance to Distracted's "[FACT] Fodder ninja are weaker than a door." thread.
> 
> You seem skeptical. Here, have a seat while having a nice sip of lemon tea to calm your nerves. I am only here to talk to you about how you have been deceived. Are you okay? Here, have a sugar cube. Yes, you have been deceived. The character you thought of to be made of win; the character you thought could not lose; is, in fact, nothing but fodder.
> 
> ...





OP fails hard. The only thing you got right was tenten, but everyone knows the point on tenten being filler and such, so it wasnt really interesting. Making fun of characters that work hard? That was so lame. Lee doesnt steal others moves. He trains hard to get his moves. Sausage didnt even need to work hard, he just stole his move. This is your saddest attempt yet 


who are you gonna make fun of next? God? Oh wait, you already made a fail thread on pein


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

The truth is supressed


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> The truth is supressed



No


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Gameboy your avatar is criping me out


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> Gameboy your avatar is criping me out



Then stop jerking off to it


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> Then stop jerking off to it



ugh your kinda sick


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> ugh your kinda sick



your the one with the dirty mind saying that my avatar was "creeping" you out. Meaning that you have a filthy mind. Heres some proof.



UchihaItachimk said:


> Gameboy your avatar is *criping *me out




The avatar i have is from a mario kart commercial, and after each player hit luigi with a shell, they smiled. And you find it "creepy". Your really disgusting dude, i dont even want to know what you thought my avatar was about. Keep your perverted mind to yourself.





you actually changed the topic about OPs Fail thread to your filthy mind, wow.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

alchemy1234 said:


> Gai is absolutely irrelevant to the plot. Anyone who thinks otherwise is deceiving himself. GAi is just not strong. HIs gates are very over - rated here. I believe people put him on a pedestal just to annoy the uchiha fanbase. It is sad these persons dont realise they are just deceiving themselves. And have no proof to back up their ridiculous claims.



Ok Mr "Professor-wasting-his-time-on-anime-directed-at-teenagers. 



wiesmann said:


> Kirin takes a shit load of preparation,Gai wouldnt let Sasuke come to Kirin in the first place.



This is Shounen, everyone allows everyone prep time. 



I Я peK said:


> So...Konoha Park is like your second home so why the hell can't you manage to post it in the right section?



OP just got owned.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 22, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Ok Mr "Professor-wasting-his-time-on-anime-directed-at-teenagers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maito Gai doesent give a shit about rules,he lets the Dynamic Entry to do the talking


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

Like he did with J-man. 


It's now in KP.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> your the one with the dirty mind saying that my avatar was "creeping" you out. Meaning that you have a filthy mind. Heres some proof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that you ?? In there dude that avatar is creepy and that smile change it will be beter for you.


----------



## Mia (Apr 22, 2008)

Tehmk


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> is that you ?? In there dude that avatar is creepy and that smile change it will be beter for you.



Wow, i just told you it was from mario kart and your like "is that you? " If you find a mario kart commercial to be "creepy" you must have a dirty mind. Stop changing the topic to your filthy perverted thoughts, no one cares. Back to OP, you fail hard.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

mia said:


> Tehmk



.............


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> is that you ?? In there dude that avatar is creepy and that smile change it will be beter for you.



LOL The Ushiha has hatred but lacks a sense of humor


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 22, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> LOL The Ushiha has hatred but lacks a sense of humor



No, the ushiha lacks brain. I told him it was from a commercial and he still goes "is that you" its as if all ushiha fans act like their god


----------



## Demej (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> funny
> so you honeistly beleive Gai can beat Uchiha or Kakashi or Pein ?. Imo he can beat Hyugas and Ten Ten


'

I don't think there's any way Gai could beat Neji Pre-time skip. 

his defense is just too strong against any thai-jutsu. That mixed w/ the byakugan and it's only a matter of time until Gai falls into a trap the way he and Lee always jump straight in the water w/o seeing if theres rocks at the bottom.

Neji>Gai pretime skip 4sho


----------



## Demej (Apr 22, 2008)

BTW all of you guys need to stay on topic anywayz please.


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 22, 2008)

Demej said:


> '
> 
> I don't think there's any way Gai could beat Neji Pre-time skip.
> 
> ...



This comment is almost as much fail as OPs thread  What neji gon do if Gai uses gates? Hm? Thats why Lee wanted to use gates on neji, since it would be effective on neji.



Demej said:


> BTW all of you guys need to stay on topic anywayz please.



This is coming from the person that just double posted and violated the rules, wow. Dont worry about others, worry about yourself


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

Demej said:


> BTW all of you guys need to stay on topic anywayz please.



Don't be all "sticking to the rules", when you just did a double post.


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 22, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Don't be all "sticking to the rules", when you just did a double post.



Gameboy told him that. Its funny how noobs try to act slick but fail hard  This threads kinda getting funny


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 22, 2008)

Demej said:


> '
> 
> I don't think there's any way Gai could beat Neji Pre-time skip.
> 
> ...



Wut?In the moment Neji stops rotating,Gai wipes the floor with him


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

Gameboy said:


> Gameboy told him that. Its funny how noobs try to act slick but fail hard  This threads kinda getting funny



Yeah, I posted late.


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 22, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Wut?In the moment Neji stops rotating,Gai wipes the floor with him



just leave the noob be, he apparently thinks gai will rush foward and attack like sausage did to attach-e. Noobs always forget something in their counter, like how this noob forgot about gais gates.



Tehmk said:


> Yeah, I posted late.



I just gave the noob a plus rep by accident! i was planning on negging but my neg cannon was on plus


----------



## Demej (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok fuck all you Gai/Lee fanbois. Your just hating on FHB and hating on me. YOu really think thats all Neji's going to do? YOu really think NEJI, is going to only do his spinning defense and just let Gai win taht easily? Your the doosh bags who dont think shit through.

FHB thought this thread through well, although I dont think gai is fodder and I dont think anyone actually does. But we can all agree on the fact that gai/lee fanbois are gay.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Neji is fail against Gay but can win if he close the door.


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 22, 2008)

Demej said:


> Ok fuck all you Gai/Lee fanbois. Your just hating on FHB and hating on me. YOu really think thats all Neji's going to do? YOu really think NEJI, is going to only do his spinning defense and just let Gai win taht easily? Your the doosh bags who dont think shit through.
> 
> FHB thought this thread through well, although I dont think gai is fodder and I dont think anyone actually does. But we can all agree on the fact that gai/lee fanbois are gay.





Neji shitted his pants when lee did the gates on gaara. Just imagine if Gai did  the gates on Neji. It would be over extremely quick. 


Okay, what would neji do against 300 km Gai with gates? He gon' do nothing, he gon die.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

Demej said:


> Ok fuck all you Gai/Lee fanbois. Your just hating on FHB and hating on me. YOu really think thats all Neji's going to do? YOu really think NEJI, is going to only do his spinning defense and just let Gai win taht easily? Your the doosh bags who dont think shit through.
> 
> FHB thought this thread through well, although I dont think gai is fodder and I dont think anyone actually does. But we can all agree on the fact that gai/lee fanbois are gay.



Indeed, everyone here is going to take a thread in Konoha Park as SERIOUS?


----------



## Mia (Apr 22, 2008)

chill Demej. no one's hatin on you 

they lack hatred anyway


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 22, 2008)

Demej said:


> Ok fuck all you Gai/Lee fanbois. Your just hating on FHB and hating on me. YOu really think thats all Neji's going to do? YOu really think NEJI, is going to only do his spinning defense and just let Gai win taht easily? Your the doosh bags who dont think shit through.
> 
> FHB thought this thread through well, although I dont think gai is fodder and I dont think anyone actually does. But we can all agree on the fact that gai/lee fanbois are gay.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

.....................^


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Neji have a gentle fists hhahahaha


----------



## Mia (Apr 22, 2008)

that's a cute Sasuke pic  but poorly photoshoped tho


----------



## Demej (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry, guess i went a little overboard.

may the force be with all of you. I'm done in this thread now


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

Bye..........


----------



## Mia (Apr 22, 2008)

Demej 
don't leave


----------



## Dark Saint (Apr 22, 2008)

I like you.


----------



## Gameboy (Apr 22, 2008)

Shunshin no Sasuke said:


> I like you.


Hey, thats your god in your sig right? Gameboy has your god in his sig too! We should be friends since we both have your god in each others sigs!


----------



## Magnelson (Apr 22, 2008)

Tsk tsk ... Such blasphemy.
May Gai's Might have mercy of your soul, Uchiha fans.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

Draffut said:


> No fodder could ever get that close to Jiraiya.



Gai Dynamic Entry'd his own ally. Jiraiya is smart enough to believe Gai would not attack him, but Gai is not a thinker, you see. His brain is fodder.



Lawliet said:


> So wall and door have different levels?  then they arent = ?
> 
> you *are* contradicting yourself
> 
> ...



It is no contradiction. A wall is a door, but on different levels. It is just like shinobi. Naruto is like Tsunade, but on a different level.

Irrelevance < Fodder < Door(Basic < Sliding < Revolving) < Genin < Chuunin < Jounin < Kage

It as all very simple.



Rolling Star said:


> this thread is win



Your eye for truth is wise.



Lastier said:


> For fodder, you spend much time thinking about Gai, which means he is important to you.



It really did not take as much time as you may think. My thoughts dwell more on another thread in the making. This was a side thought.


----------



## fakund1to (Apr 22, 2008)

this thread became funnier thanks to gameboy, tehmk wisemann and others, keep the posts coming guys


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

E-Hero Winged Kuriboh said:


> The saddest thing about this thread is that some loser somewhere actually took the time to write it.
> 
> And then called Might Guy Maito Gai.



It is Maito Gai. I'm not a DUB fan in the least.



alchemy1234 said:


> Gai is absolutely irrelevant to the plot. Anyone who thinks otherwise is deceiving himself. GAi is just not strong. HIs gates are very over - rated here. I believe people put him on a pedestal just to annoy the uchiha fanbase. It is sad these persons dont realise they are just deceiving themselves. And have no proof to back up their ridiculous claims.



Exactly the point of this truthful thread.



Draffut said:


> Original Thread
> 
> "This isn't about hard work... that kid, he's a genius"
> 
> Sounds like it takes more then just practice to be able to activate the gates. atleast beyond the first one.



Lee is a genius AT hard work. It is still hard work.



E-Hero Winged Kuriboh said:


> No.
> 
> Calling Might Guy "Maito Gai" is like calling Rock Lee "Roku Rii". Might Guy's name, in Japanese, reads "Maito Gai", however this is just a romanization and using the powers of common sence can easily be deciphered as Might Guy. It is impossible to directly write Might Guy in Japanese.
> 
> There is no arguement because Might Guy is not a Dub name. It's just his name.



Maito Gai is how it is said in Japanese. I don't go with the DUB words because Gai is a name, Guy is not. My name would still be the same in Mexico, so Gai's name will remain unchanged. I am very aware of the DUB's "Might Guy", but I use the traditional Japanese because the DUBs = shit.



Hunted by sister said:


> ♣Filthy Half-Blood♣, well, you keep losing good reputation in my eyes. For mistaking Library for Park, and for writing such boring and not funny bullshit.
> 
> //HbS



This is not to be funny. This is serious business.



Ashiya said:


> Don't underestimate Gai. We haven't see him use ninjutsu at full scale



Actually, if he does have any Ninjutsu, we've only seen a small turtle summon.



Cochise said:


> *vomits*
> 
> It's days like this that make me hate mentally handicapped people even though I know they can't help it.



I know what you mean.

​


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Exactly the point of this truthful thread.



Did you just say, Truthful and quote Alchemy1234? Wow.

SUPER FAIL RIGHT THERE. Also do stop, this is Konoha Park now, truthful is left in the bin here.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Did you just say, Truthful and quote Alchemy1234? Wow.
> 
> SUPER FAIL RIGHT THERE. Also do stop, this is Konoha Park now, truthful is left in the bin here.



He was right, and thus why he has a red bar. Some are unfortunate to run into those who neg at the sight of truth. Gai is over-hyped and irrelevant to the plot...but I saved him from being irrelevant-level, which he should be.

This is a serious thread, and it was in the Library. The truth will at least remain here.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> He was right, and thus why he has a red bar. Some are unfortunate to run into those who neg at the sight of truth. Gai is over-hyped and irrelevant to the plot...but I saved him from being irrelevant-level, which he should be.
> 
> This is a serious thread, and it was in the Library. The truth will at least remain here.



It really looks like you're just taking the piss here and left the what is "truth" some time ago, a serious thread that was rejected by the mods even an Admin, its now in KP, thus a joke thread. If it was serious and truthful it would be in the library, but is it? No, excuses or not.

Have a good day.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 22, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> It really looks like you're just taking the piss here and left the what is "truth" some time ago, a serious thread that was rejected by the mods even an Admin, its now in KP, thus a joke thread. If it was serious and truthful it would be in the library, but is it? No, excuses or not.
> 
> Have a good day.



He posted this in library first i think.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> He posted this in library first i think.



Did I flipping say he didn't? WTH? Go annoy some other fool.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 22, 2008)

Bad joke thread is bad


----------



## ~Link~ (Apr 22, 2008)

Lol Ushiha, thts a gd thry


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> It really looks like you're just taking the piss here and left the what is "truth" some time ago, a serious thread that was rejected by the mods even an Admin, its now in KP, thus a joke thread. If it was serious and truthful it would be in the library, but is it? No, excuses or not.
> 
> Have a good day.



"Mods" are still people, just like you and I. I believe in their powers over the forum, but not all of their views. Their perception on truth and mine differ. Distracted is Midomaru's biggest disciple, and he hates Gai. Mods are not perfect nor exempt from other members' opinions. I backed this up. Refute it if you can.



Kalashnikov said:


> Bad joke thread is bad



This is no joke.


----------



## Namikaze_Minato (Apr 22, 2008)

Proofs that the Thread Starter is a dumbshit



Gai owning Kisame





Gai scaring the living shit out of Gaara (what u gonna do Gaara? you gonna do nothin)





Don't even make me post the pics of Gai challenging Itachi, and Gai teaching the almighty Jiraiya 



thread starter = fail 


read the gaible and learn new things


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

Namikaze_Minato said:


> Proofs that the Thread Starter is a dumbshit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking at your post, you didn't read the OP.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Other contributions from other sources. Linked to page 1_ 



De-hyping Gai.
Seriously, this stuff was posted in all seriousness...even more than the above is...from here on down.​


Kai said:


> If by one of the strongest characters in the series you're including in your top 5, then no I think Gai is far from the top 5. Top 10 even.





Kai said:


> Kakashi plays the games but it's only Gai that takes the rivalry to heart. Why push the point if you think it's a joke rivalry?





Kai said:


> If Gai held his own against Kisame, he held his own against Jiraiya. Both dynamic entries successfully connected.
> 
> So come on now, witnessing him in a full authentic _post skip_ battle is a more educated truth than him throwing a dynamic entry with everything else being cut short.





Kai said:


> Using Kisame is an impeccable example as he's never been noted as a speed beast, which is exactly why I decided to add him into the discussion. As far as I'm concerned, Gai's speed can be firmly dealt with by many high tier characters, as well as other Elite Jounin in his class.





Kai said:


> Gai is left out of the power rankings because he is an Elite Jounin, and nothing more due to lack of implications or statements to the contrary.





♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> > Right. Until I see Sasuke causing a sundering in an entire lake by activating Hachimon, his feats are moot.
> 
> 
> I guess then that since Nagato, Tsunade, Jiraiya, Kakashi, Itachi, Madara, or any of the other characters haven't sundered a lake with Hachimon either, they are nothing to Gai too? Twisted logic.
> ...





Kai said:


> Taking down the same fodder seems hardly relevant...even more so when, again, Gai is the only one that seems to care.





Kai said:


> Itachi ran from reinforcements, not from Gai.





Midomaru said:


> Let's face it, Gai is dumb when it comes to being a shinobi. His dumbness will only work against him one day, because space is a dangerous place, especially if it's between your ears. Legend has it that Kakashi used his MS on Gai's brain.





Kai said:


> There's no need to compliment Gai's intelligence in any way, he really is one of the biggest idiots in this manga.
> 
> Trailing Itachi and Kisame _by himself_ and actually starting a fight by using the Dynamic Entry as his inceptive move shows he almost isn't a ninja.





Midomaru said:


> There are many characters in the Narutoverse that I find obnoxious, and Gai is all of them.





♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Again, this is not a bout of pure strength. Sasuke's sword is able to slice through even steel. The fact that Gai's stronger is moot.





Kasai said:


> FACT:
> 
> Any side-character who finds him- or herself undeveloped for any extended period of time can and will be considered fodder-level, be it Maito Gai, Rock Lee, Hyuuga Neji, Ino, Chouji, Ten Ten, Konohamaru...
> 
> ...






Sasuke > Gai Part I
Sasuke > Gai Part II
Sasuke > Gai Part III


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 22, 2008)

You obviously don't read Naruto.


Then I read your sig


> Remember
> |▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓| < |▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|▓|


Now give me one good reason. Depending on your answer, I might even rep you.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 23, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> You obviously don't read Naruto.
> 
> 
> Then I read your sig
> ...



Simple, Gai is overhyped. His speed is made up, because 300 km/h should have been enough to escape a Bunshin Deidara's explosion. While he is fast, I can name at least one character who's faster.

Gai's owning of Kisame was an owning of a fodder clone. Against the real Kisame, the 6 gates may not even help. Gai's speed is also hyped because Kisame is not one of the fastest characters, yet his lack of speed was not a disadvantage to him in the slightest. In fact, Gai was trailing for most of the fight. During the whole fight, Kisame never made any comment praising or insulting Gai's speed in any way. As far as I'm concerned, Gai's speed can be firmly dealt with by many high tier characters, as well as other Elite Jounin in his class.

Gai is also near the bottom of the barrel when it comes to shinobi intelligence. To look at what another member said:



> There's no need to compliment Gai's intelligence in any way, he really is one of the biggest idiots in this manga.
> 
> Trailing Itachi and Kisame by himself and actually starting a fight by using the Dynamic Entry as his inceptive move shows he almost isn't a ninja.



Strength also is not everything. Diversity removes this from the field. While Gai is stronger than Sasuke physically, Sasuke's sword can cut through steel. While Gai may be faster than Sasuke, it is an advantage that is significantly nullified by the Sharingan.

There is more to being a shinobi than Taijutsu.

This was your serious response by *♣FH-B♣*.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 23, 2008)

Lastier said:


> For fodder, you spend much time thinking about Gai, which means he is important to you.



yes



Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> While saying this, Sakura gives him a pained smile (as if the Sasuke subject is still hard for her) and simply agrees.
> ^Lol, I'll take Zetsu and Itachi's word any day. Funny shit, though...



it should have ended there.



E-Hero Winged Kuriboh said:


> The saddest thing about this thread is that some loser somewhere actually took the time to write it.
> 
> And then called Might Guy Maito Gai.





dub=shit


E-Hero Winged Kuriboh said:


> No.
> 
> Calling Might Guy "Maito Gai" is like calling Rock Lee "Roku Rii". Might Guy's name, in Japanese, reads "Maito Gai", however this is just a romanization and using the powers of common sence can easily be deciphered as Might Guy. It is impossible to directly write Might Guy in Japanese.
> 
> There is no arguement because Might Guy is not a Dub name. It's just his name.



see above comment.



gesy hyuga said:


> what the fuck guy was trained by chuck norris himself



Gai > Chuck Norris

yeah I said it.



UchihaItachimk said:


> then again tell me Gai will look in the legs and atack him right ? Now ask any martial arts master if he can defeat someone like that against very good martial art master. What will hapen if ITachi use Kawarimi and go in bushes what will Gai do will he raise his head to see where Itachi go will he look in ground and try to find him while looking down.



Gai is faster Itachi wouldnt get away



Hunted by sister said:


> ♣Filthy Half-Blood♣, well, you keep losing good reputation in my eyes. For mistaking Library for Park, and for writing such boring and not funny bullshit.
> 
> //HbS



it had good rep?



Adrianhamm said:


> I am not a master but I have practiced boxing, wushu, tae kwon do, wrestling, and taijutsu. Gai's  sharingan avoidance technique is possible. What will happen is Itachi will burn off chakra that he could have put into a genjutsu.
> 
> 
> He is faster than the both of them. From just a little to ludicrously faster if he opens gates.



It's simple, Gai run at 300km/hr  akatsuki don't.



Gameboy said:


> OP fails hard. The only thing you got right was tenten, but everyone knows the point on tenten being filler and such, so it wasnt really interesting. Making fun of characters that work hard? That was so lame. Lee doesnt steal others moves. He trains hard to get his moves. Sausage didnt even need to work hard, he just stole his move. This is your saddest attempt yet
> 
> 
> who are you gonna make fun of next? God? Oh wait, you already made a fail thread on pein



I took hyuuchiha seriously once too, it'll save you lots of ing if you condense it to "lol uchiha" rite off the bat.



mia said:


> chill Demej. no one's hatin on you
> 
> they lack hatred anyway



and penis 



♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Gai Dynamic Entry'd his own ally. Jiraiya is smart enough to believe Gai would not attack him, but Gai is not a thinker, you see. His brain is fodder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. noob misquotes.



fakund1to said:


> this thread became funnier thanks to gameboy, tehmk wisemann and others, keep the posts coming guys



it's not funny till someone gets b&



♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Simple, Gai is overhyped. His speed is made up, because 300 km/h should have been enough to escape a Bunshin Deidara's explosion. While he is fast, I can name at least one character who's faster.
> 
> Gai's owning of Kisame was an owning of a fodder clone. Against the real Kisame, the 6 gates may not even help. Gai's speed is also hyped because Kisame is not one of the fastest characters, yet his lack of speed was not a disadvantage to him in the slightest. In fact, Gai was trailing for most of the fight. During the whole fight, Kisame never made any comment praising or insulting Gai's speed in any way. As far as I'm concerned, Gai's speed can be firmly dealt with by many high tier characters, as well as other Elite Jounin in his class.
> 
> ...



It was a mistake to answer that question.


----------



## Midomaru (Apr 23, 2008)

Lawliet said:


> Gai > Chuck Norris
> yeah I said it.





Lawliet said:


> Gai is faster Itachi wouldnt get away





Lawliet said:


> It's simple, Gai run at 300km/hr  akatsuki don't.



Stop reading Gai fanficts and face reality.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 23, 2008)

Lawliet said:


> It was a mistake to answer that question.



A mistake answering it? Yes.

A mistake answering it _correctly_? No.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 23, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Simple, Gai is overhyped. His speed is made up, because 300 km/h should have been enough to escape a Bunshin Deidara's explosion. While he is fast, I can name at least one character who's faster.
> 
> Gai's owning of Kisame was an owning of a fodder clone. Against the real Kisame, the 6 gates may not even help. Gai's speed is also hyped because Kisame is not one of the fastest characters, yet his lack of speed was not a disadvantage to him in the slightest. In fact, Gai was trailing for most of the fight. During the whole fight, Kisame never made any comment praising or insulting Gai's speed in any way. As far as I'm concerned, Gai's speed can be firmly dealt with by many high tier characters, as well as other Elite Jounin in his class.


I'm afraid you chose the wrong answer. Although you try to make valid points, you are comparing Gai to Kisame, and as we all know, Kisame is the strongest character in Naruto.

Your answer was nullified. Too bad.


----------



## Moritaka (Apr 23, 2008)

Lol, pwnage by door


----------



## Naruto (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice joke thread


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 23, 2008)

the door is too strong .


----------



## Magnelson (Apr 23, 2008)

You know why this thread is in the park, don't you


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Apr 23, 2008)

Gai is bijuu level, not fodder


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 23, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> I'm afraid you chose the wrong answer. Although you try to make valid points, you are comparing Gai to Kisame, and as we all know, *Kisame is the strongest character in Naruto*.
> 
> Your answer was nullified. Too bad.



Kisame to Itachi:

"I don't know about *ME*(Kisame), but I think *YOU*(Itachi) could have handled him."

I don't make them up, I only quote them. It came straight from the uber fish's mouth.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 23, 2008)

You should delete the "fact" from the thread title.

it's in the KP


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 23, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Kisame to Itachi:
> 
> "I don't know about *ME*(Kisame), but I think *YOU*(Itachi) could have handled him."
> 
> I don't make them up, I only quote them. It came straight from the uber fish's mouth.



Arteiries to Itachi:

"Lock-no-jutsu".

I don't make them up, I only quote them. It came straight from Itachi's heart.


Not to mention Kisame is alive


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 23, 2008)

Scorpion said:


> You should delete the "fact" from the thread title.
> 
> it's in the KP



Didn't start out here. The truth scared the mods so they had to move it to where it could be perfectly covered up as a joke.



Stormtrooper said:


> Arteiries to Itachi:
> 
> "Lock-no-jutsu".
> 
> ...



For now


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 23, 2008)

I win


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 23, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> I win



I undoubtedly believe that Zetsu will be the last one standing 

Kisame will now have to fight Suigetsu 

Thus begins the end of another epic duo


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 23, 2008)

No, Kisame not fighting Gai would mean their rivalry and part of their character development have been useless.

Who is Suigetsu? It makes no sense for them two to fight. Not to mention Kisame overpowers Suigetsu too much to even consider it a fight.


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 23, 2008)

dheano speak truth .

Kishi has foreshadowed Gai VS Kisame too much to just end it.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 24, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> No, Kisame not fighting Gai would mean their rivalry and part of their character development have been useless.
> 
> Who is Suigetsu? It makes no sense for them two to fight. Not to mention Kisame overpowers Suigetsu too much to even consider it a fight.



Gai doesn't even remember who Kisame is, and Kisame doesn't seem to care other than the fact that they fought before. In any rivalry, it has to be two-way.

By the way it seems, Suigetsu had last challenged Kisame before the Uchiha fight.


It appears that you won't be seeing my new thread that's non-character-specific and full of epic lulz...as no one will hear from or remember the name Hyuuchiha after tomorrow...just thought you should know in case you are expecting something from me later on


----------



## Saphira (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't know why this thread is in the park, when it contains so much truth


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 24, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Gai doesn't even remember who Kisame is, and *Kisame doesn't seem to care other than the fact that they fought before.* In any rivalry, it has to be two-way.
> 
> By the way it seems, Suigetsu had last challenged Kisame before the Uchiha fight.
> 
> ...



Lies...........


----------



## Moritaka (Apr 24, 2008)

Suigetsu< Door
/Thread


----------



## Kittan (Apr 24, 2008)

Why is this in the park? I disagree with the OP, but I respect his right to post in the Library something controversial, and not have it moved to the Konoha park.

It's not meant to be funny, and it isn't. It shouldn't be in the park.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 24, 2008)

Kittan said:


> Why is this in the park? I disagree with the OP, but I respect his right to post in the Library something controversial, and not have it moved to the Konoha park.
> 
> It's not meant to be funny, and it isn't. It shouldn't be in the park.



finaly smart man.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 24, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> Suigetsu< Door
> /Thread



You mean Suigetsu *>* Door, since he destroyed it. He is therefore above door-level and above fodder-level.


----------



## Hippie (Apr 25, 2008)

> 2. Against the Oto-Fodder nin.
> 
> The only fight Gai won with ease was against fodder nin with help from Kakashi. These same fodder nin can be seen Here. These ninja are mere fodder level ninja. Gai took great joy in taking them down while Kakashi was annoyed in his enthusiasm and competitive attitude concerning such a petty task. This shows that Gai seems to think fodder shinobi put up a fun challenge.
> 
> You don't believe me? After taking on a few sound fodder, Gai and *Kakashi* look pretty worn down. Now look at Sasuke's face.


Are you suggesting that kakashi is fodder nin as well? B/c kakashi's face looks more worn down than Gai's.
Perhaps these sound nins are at a higher level than the ones sasuke was training against. It would make more sense to send in ninjas of a certain qualification level to a place  LITERALLY HOME TO HUNDREDS IF NOT THOUSANDS OF SHINOBI! Than using ninja for mere training purposes.



> 4. Against himself.
> 
> "Yes!!! Gai vs. Gai is Bijuu vs. Bijuu! This was epic!"
> 
> No, it wasn't. Did you forget? This is a clone of Gai. It is fodder. Yet, being fodder, Gai was still losing to himself. His own fodder version was winning, thus, meaning he is worse fodder than his own fodder clone, sending him into an infinite loop of fodderness that is inescapable.


The logic in this is completely flawed my friend. This is a reason is it not? This is supposed to proof for your conclusion, yes? Then why the fuck do you use the conclusion as a means to support one of your pieces of evidence for the conclusion!
It seems you are in the infinite loop, the loop of epic fail.



> Rock Lee
> 
> 
> Lee lost to the ultimate hinge-less door; Gaara. Lee has yet to obtain door-level. He also would have lost to the same fodder ninja who tried to defy the door logic; Kimimaro, but was saved by a door; Gaara. Thus, Lee is still fodder.


Wait wait wait... doors what the fuck?



> Hyuuga Neji
> 
> 1. Neji is also not quite door-level. When he tried to surpass fodder-level and enter into the door-level of shinobi, he failed. This puts Naruto on a much higher level than fodder, since he defeated two doors. If you also look again, Neji was able to mimic one of the strongest doors in existence; the revolving door, and still failed.
> 
> ...



1. What's with the fucking doors again? Seriously man you need to get  professional help... doorophile.

2. okay let's see how retarded you made yourself look now. in the picture you provided THOSE WHOLES AND RIPS WEREN'T FUCKING SHURIKEN OR KUNAI! they were wholes made but that creepy spider guy with his bow and arrow. Also since when is being struck by a kunai make you fodder? Or shurikens? are you saying Iruka is fodder?  But back to the picture... you my freind are

A

M
I
S
L
E
A
D
I
N
G

S
O
N

O
F

A

B
I
T
C
H
!!!!!


----------



## Saphira (Apr 26, 2008)

thelazygenius said:


> Are you suggesting that kakashi is fodder nin as well? B/c kakashi's face looks more worn down than Gai's.
> Perhaps these sound nins are at a higher level than the ones sasuke was training against. It would make more sense to send in ninjas of a certain qualification level to a place  LITERALLY HOME TO HUNDREDS IF NOT THOUSANDS OF SHINOBI! Than using ninja for mere training purposes.
> 
> 
> ...



GTFO


----------



## ~Link~ (Apr 26, 2008)

thelazygenius said:


> Are you suggesting that kakashi is fodder nin as well? B/c kakashi's face looks more worn down than Gai's.
> Perhaps these sound nins are at a higher level than the ones sasuke was training against. It would make more sense to send in ninjas of a certain qualification level to a place  LITERALLY HOME TO HUNDREDS IF NOT THOUSANDS OF SHINOBI! Than using ninja for mere training purposes.
> 
> 
> ...



Responses like this are more funny than the thread itself


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 26, 2008)

thelazygenius said:


> Are you suggesting that kakashi is fodder nin as well? B/c kakashi's face looks more worn down than Gai's.
> *Perhaps these sound nins are at a higher level than the ones sasuke was training against.* It would make more sense to send in ninjas of a certain qualification level to a place  LITERALLY HOME TO HUNDREDS IF NOT THOUSANDS OF SHINOBI! Than using ninja for mere training purposes.



Fodder-level only has one level 



> The logic in this is completely flawed my friend. This is a reason is it not? This is supposed to proof for your conclusion, yes? Then why the fuck do you use the conclusion as a means to support one of your pieces of evidence for the conclusion!
> It seems you are in the infinite loop, the loop of epic fail.



This post made no sense...but sent me on an infinite loop of horrible logic. Why don't you point out what you're, somehow, trying to say.



> Wait wait wait... doors what the fuck?



Read the thread in the first link of the OP. It tells you everything.



> 1. What's with the fucking doors again? Seriously man you need to get  professional help... doorophile.



Read the thread in the first link of the OP. It tells you everything.



> 2. okay let's see how retarded you made yourself look now. in the picture you provided THOSE WHOLES AND RIPS WEREN'T FUCKING SHURIKEN OR KUNAI! they were wholes made but that creepy spider guy with his bow and arrow. Also since when is being struck by a kunai make you fodder? Or shurikens? are you saying Iruka is fodder?  But back to the picture... you my freind are



Yes, because kunai and shuriken won't hit decent shinobi...those spider kunai were still kunai...and while Iruka is near fodder level...that shuriken was a very large one. Iruka is still weak though, so your example holds no basis.



> A
> 
> M
> I
> ...



Reading comprehension needed.


----------



## Raijin_thunder (Apr 27, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> Suigetsu< Door
> /Thread



Thread closed.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 27, 2008)

Raijin_thunder said:


> Thread closed.



It's not Suigetsu < Door if Suigetsu destroyed it. This proves that Suigetsu is above fodder and door level.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Its Over, Gai Won.


----------



## Teleq (Apr 27, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> Its Over, Gai Won.



Damn, beat me to it.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 27, 2008)

This thread only accepts *Kishi* cannon manga


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2008)

Kishi is filler


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 27, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> Its Over, Gai Won.



Quoting for great justice.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 27, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> Its Over, Gai Won.



/thread



♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> This thread only accepts *Kishi* cannon manga



Bitch, MGNT is canon.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2008)

Whats a Kishi?


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 27, 2008)

Nothing........


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 27, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Kishi is filler



Which, by logic of extension, means Naruto itself is filler, making filler cannon.


----------



## the_blogger_of_naruto (Apr 28, 2008)

my eye's have been opened! I am free!!!


----------



## Lawliettt (Apr 28, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> Whats a Kishi?



It's that thing with the uchiha fetish trying to fuck up Naruto.


----------



## Magnelson (Apr 28, 2008)

[FACT]: Thread is in the Park, so it's a joke.

And Gai has killed people for much less important things than jokes.


----------



## Magnelson (Apr 28, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> Which, by logic of extension, means Naruto itself is filler, making filler cannon.



Naruto is also a filler, but filler is not Canon by any means of logic extension. The sole purpose of this manga is to show the win of a Character named Gai.


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 28, 2008)

Fuego!!! said:


> Naruto is also a filler, but filler is not Canon by any means of logic extension. The sole purpose of this manga is to show the win of a Character named Gai.



Then where has he been lately? Kishi seems to have seen my thread..or determined this himself...seriously, he and his team have been gone since the first arc


----------



## Kabuto (Apr 29, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> Its Over, Gai Won.



Greatness.


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 29, 2008)

fanfiction is the only thing that can save Gai


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 29, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> fanfiction is the only thing that can save Gai





And even then, no one really fanfics him


----------



## faithless (Apr 29, 2008)

I saw this thread, and I've read "[FACT]Gai is ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-level."


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 29, 2008)

Yuusuke said:


> I saw this thread, and I've read "[FACT]Gai is ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-level."



You mean there is a thread like that on this site? 

I must find


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 8, 2008)

funny stuff


----------



## FlamingRasengan (May 8, 2008)

i understood like 10% of that


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 8, 2008)

Gai must Dai.


----------



## yodaime_the_fourth (May 8, 2008)

gai is still great


----------



## HumanWine (May 13, 2008)

Jiraiya was kicked in the face by this said fodder ninja. Is Jiraiya fodder lvl?


----------



## Jυstin (May 13, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Jiraiya was kicked in the face by this said fodder ninja. Is Jiraiya fodder lvl?



No, Gai was just lucky...and stupid. He attacked an ally. I would be off guard too if my friend all of a sudden attacked me.


----------



## HumanWine (May 13, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> No, Gai was just lucky...and stupid. He attacked an ally. I would be off guard too if my friend all of a sudden attacked me.


Okay, then. Jiraiya is just a tard since he did nothing to stop a flying kick to the face, regardless of whether or not its an ally.


----------



## Jυstin (May 13, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Okay, then. Jiraiya is just a tard since he did nothing to stop a flying kick to the face, regardless of whether or not its an ally.



Hmmm...this can be used to end Jiraiya-wank in the BD 

You have the eye for truth too, I see.


----------



## Pietro90 (May 13, 2008)

i thought hachimata was for smart or funny ppl

this dude is serious about his "_logic_"


----------



## Jυstin (May 13, 2008)

Pietro90 said:


> i thought hachimata was for smart or funny ppl
> 
> this dude is serious about his "_logic_"



Better men than you have tried to refute this


----------



## Last of the Ushihas (May 19, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> *Maito Gai*
> The Leaf's Great Taijutsu Specialist​


 
Doesn't exist.

lol, calling gai fodder is giving him too much credt.


----------



## Zrco (May 19, 2008)

No. Anko would be fodder level.

Gai had a big fight in part two.


----------



## Jυstin (May 19, 2008)

Last of the Ushihas said:


> Doesn't exist.
> 
> lol, calling gai fodder is giving him too much credt.



I cannot deny this.  Spoken truth.



Zrco said:


> No. Anko would be fodder level.
> 
> Gai had a big fight in part two.



Didn't say Anko wasn't fodder level. 

Big fight? Was that the mirror incident or when he went fishing?


----------



## Zrco (May 19, 2008)

♣Filthy Half-Blood♣ said:


> I cannot deny this.  Spoken truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww...come on.

Hes the only one to piss off Kisame so far.

How can people hate Gai? Jesus. Damn kids.


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 19, 2008)

Zrco said:


> How can people hate Gai? Jesus. Damn kids.



cuz ppl thinks that gai is gay


----------



## Jυstin (May 19, 2008)

Zrco said:


> Awww...come on.
> 
> Hes the only one to piss off Kisame so far.
> 
> How can people hate Gai? Jesus. Damn kids.



That's cause Gai has, or must have the memory span of a goldfish. Kisame was pissed that Gai didn't remember his epicness.

Don't hate Gai, unless his tards drive you to the point of no return.


----------



## Teach (May 19, 2008)

I wish I could be able to neg you.


----------



## Jυstin (May 19, 2008)

Teach said:


> I wish I could be able to neg you.



You must click your red slipper heals together three times


----------



## Teach (May 19, 2008)

Hyuuchiha, I know you like Hyuugas. *Hyu*uchiha.


----------



## Jυstin (May 19, 2008)

You got me


----------



## Bill G (Jun 11, 2008)

Fact: Jiraiya's head<Gai Dynamic Entry 
Fact: Gai moves at 300 kph.
Fact: Gai's taijutsu>Everyone else's Taijutsu (I said taijutsu, not strength. T'is a difference)
Not-Fact; Thought: Gai can open all 8 gates (which would kill him, but also whoever he's fighting against).


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Jun 11, 2008)

damn you must really not like Gai lol


----------



## House (Jun 11, 2008)

Posting in a thread, which is made out of justice.


----------



## LiveFire (Jun 11, 2008)

Gai is bjiuu level in Taijutsu  But fodder in everything else.


----------



## the box (Jun 11, 2008)

this is a sad little thread


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 11, 2008)

House said:


> Posting in a thread, which is made out of justice.



Replying to a post, that is made of win 



Sephiroth said:


> Gai is bjiuu level in Taijutsu  But fodder in everything else.



You are quite the accomplihed philosopher, good sir. 



the box said:


> this is a sad little thread



Little? 

"...and you have my pity."


----------



## Highgoober (Jun 11, 2008)

I didn't lol

But I can appreciate the effort you went through to make this.


----------



## thiagocampos (Jun 11, 2008)

good reasoning, but i still think GaI is awesome


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Jun 11, 2008)

Gai is awesome, currently the strongest in the Leaf for sure. He can own Kisame within 6 seconds after opening only 6 gates.


----------



## House (Jun 11, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Gai is awesome, currently the strongest in the Leaf for sure.



Yeah, that's why he is a candidate for the position of Hokage. 
Oh wait....


----------



## Obito (Jun 11, 2008)

Gai is an Asian version of a nerfed Chuck Norris... Although he has good personality traits. Just imagine... Gai's personality in Orochimaru's body. "You're such a great person!"


----------



## master bruce (Jun 11, 2008)

*"this whole thread is all a pack o' lies!"
-Sting

"Wha' chu' talkin' bout Half-Blood!?!?!?!!?!"
-Gary Coleman*


 "Well Lee, its simple, I'm a god."
(smiles, v signs.)

^
MB:"So true."


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jul 21, 2008)

Epic thread


----------



## Howdy (Jul 21, 2008)

Gai being above fodder level is one of the worst and longest propagated lies on these forums.

I concur.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jul 21, 2008)

i always thought gai was a beast.
you sure convinced me! 

this thread is made of win.


----------



## Agony (Sep 12, 2008)

exactly.nice job.


----------



## ordycitizen (Sep 12, 2008)

i think the OP is a pretty cool guy. eh makes [fact]s and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## Obito (Sep 17, 2008)

I disagree!

Everyone knows that Gai and Rock Lee are GATE level.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Sep 17, 2008)

Gai is feared by Itachi.

Do you mean Itachi is inferior to fodder?


----------



## grahf (Sep 17, 2008)

agree. 
too bad he doesn't have brains.
Maybe that is why Tsunade did not want him to hunt akatsuki anymore after his failure in retrieving gaara mission. 
He's the prime example of "strength is nothing without brains. lol kishi.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 17, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Gai is awesome, currently the strongest in the Leaf for sure. He can own Kisame within 6 seconds after opening only 6 gates.



Gai.

Hell trembles from his name alone.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 17, 2008)

But don't we just love Gai because he is so... uhm.. how do you put it... Fodder ?


----------



## Federer (Sep 17, 2008)

Good thread, with manga facts and not assumptions. Gai is indeed fodder-level. 

@ "接吻"

Hoe gaat het?


----------



## nordic (Sep 17, 2008)

Epic thread of truth.
Gai is fail and fodder.


----------



## I Love You All (Oct 7, 2008)

This thread is so full of wonderful Love and Win, and proves that although Gai Sensei has the sexiest body in the narutoverse he can't fight for shit.


----------



## tapsiloglog (Oct 7, 2008)

lol. this thread's gonna get soooo bumped by gai's dynamic entry.


----------



## Ushae (Oct 7, 2008)

Failchiha is fail (Except Itachi, he's a legend ^^).

How can you NOT like Gai ?! He's has a comedic element and the same 'never give up' attitude the most likeable characters in Naruto. Gai is a force to be reckoned with, even Itachi made note of this.

Your logic sucks ass on so many levels. This thread is full of fail.

P.S. DYNAMIC ENTRY !!


----------



## Shishi-O (Oct 7, 2008)

whatever guy, you'll find people more tolerant of u going at naruto with ur pathetic lolchiha bs.

lee is the only reason sasuke got fast.


----------



## Trent (Oct 7, 2008)

Ushae said:


> Failchiha is fail (Except Itachi, he's a legend ^^).
> 
> How can you NOT like Gai ?! He's has a comedic element and the same 'never give up' attitude the most likeable characters in Naruto. Gai is a force to be reckoned with, even Itachi made note of this.
> 
> ...



Well I guess it's the wig that people find hard to accept (nobody can possibly have such fucked up hair). 

Gai is as bald as a baby's bottom and uses super chakra infused glue so his false hair doesn't fly away in fights.


----------



## House (Oct 7, 2008)

lol Gai(fans)


----------



## Ushae (Oct 7, 2008)

Trent said:


> Well I guess it's the wig that people find hard to accept (nobody can possibly have such fucked up hair).
> 
> Gai is as bald as a baby's bottom and uses super chakra infused glue so his false hair doesn't fly away in fights.



hahahahaha, epic !


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Oct 7, 2008)

epic thread full of win


----------

